# NEW FunkyGuitar 2.0 for Native Instruments Kontakt from Pettinhouse.com | With VIDEO



## pettinhouse (Mar 25, 2014)

Ciao!

I've just released the NEW FunkyGuitar 2.0 which is available now for download! 

*VIDEO DEMO plus VIDEO GUIDE* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g4Cz-cOons

*What is it?*

FunkyGuitar 2.0 is guitar sample library for Kontakt made for playing Funky Guitar Riffs.
1,15Gb of library with automatic strummer with patterns and 15 Funky Guitar Chords, chord variations, Sliding chords, Strum noises, Free chords and Muted notes.
Amp simulator, Wah, Distortion, EQ, Reverb, Delay and Phaser. 

*Price*
Available here now for $99. Pettinhouse clients $69 : http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/funkyguitar.html


Please let me know what you think about it and for any question I'm here


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 25, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## bbunker (Mar 25, 2014)

That sounds remarkably, ridiculously, just crazily good.

And I bet its right hand doesn't cramp up after 14 minutes of "Wacka-wacka" strumming on 'Last night a DJ saved my life'. You've got the gig, Mr. Funkyguitar 2.0.


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 25, 2014)

ahahaha thanks bbunker! By the way one of the pattern is made for playing "Last night a DJ saved my life" as well as "Why did you do it" from Stretch


----------



## constaneum (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay !! Wanna grab it !! Been looking for a Wah Wah guitar strumming. $69 for existing clients?


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes $69 for clients. Write me on email


----------



## HardyP (Mar 26, 2014)

pettinhouse @ 2014-03-25 said:


> http://http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/funkyguitar.html/ (http://http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/ ... itar.html/)


Just a small hint: your link seems to be broken... no a big issue for me, though


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you HardyP I fixed it. Now it works

http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/funkyguitar.html


----------



## blougui (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Andrea,
As I understand it, Direct Guitar 3 includes both Funky Guitar 2 and Powerchords libs ?
The videos make me think it is so but I'm not sure.

BTW I own your Acoustic guitar and it's great fun to play with 

- Erik


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 26, 2014)

blougui @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> Hi Andrea,
> As I understand it, Direct Guitar 3 includes both Funky Guitar 2 and Powerchords libs ?
> The videos make me think it is so but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



Hi blougui,

Thank you! I'm glad you like AcousticGuitar 2.0 

No, DirectGuitar 3.0 has a Funky patch with similar chords ( less chords ) and it doesn't have an automatic strummer. You can manually strum the chords.


----------



## blougui (Mar 26, 2014)

pettinhouse @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> blougui @ Wed Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrea,
> ...



Ok, thanx. And what about Powerchords : is there the automatic strummer in DirectGuitar 3 ?

- Erik


----------



## Raindog (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the first version of Funky Guitar which is already a remarkable instrument.
The version 2 seems to be completely new with brandnew samples and programming. I´ll download it this evening. I´ve never been disappointed with Andrea´s guitars so this one won´t be an exception that´s for sure. i love the demo. The playability seems to be pretty straight forward (like with all Pettinhouse guitars)
Raindog


----------



## AC986 (Mar 26, 2014)

bbunker @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> And I bet its right hand doesn't cramp up after 14 minutes of "Wacka-wacka"




:lol: :lol: 

Yes that's always an issue!

Still just Paypal Andrea?


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Erik yes Powerchords has the automatic strum


----------



## Saxer (Mar 26, 2014)

sounds great! 
i know a lot people missing steinbergs virtual guitarist, so that's really something very useful!
would be great if this would be part of a series of different styles (this time: Last night the DJ shaved my wive) with pop, country, rock, rock'n'roll etc...


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 26, 2014)

Fantastic!

Chris Hein


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 26, 2014)

Grazie Chris!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 27, 2014)

Just to double check, Funky Guitar 2.0 is purely pattern base library? Thanks


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Constaneum,

it has samples ( no loops ) of guitar chords Upstroke/Downstroke on two velocity layers as well as the strum noises. 

There is a basic library of funky patterns made by me using the arpeggiator included in FunkyGuitar plus the possibility to create your own patterns.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought on of the pettinhouse libs via vst buzz last year, would I qualify for the discount?

Cheers
Anth


----------



## pettinhouse (Mar 31, 2014)

Sure, write to me an email.

info at pettinhouse.com

Best,
Andrea


----------

